# Magic FA targets: a 3rd PG(JWill/B. Jackson) | Bass/Gortat/Barnes-SIGNED



## Blue

OMG



> Now that they have landed All-Star Vince Carter and all but said goodbye to Hedo Turkoglu, the Orlando Magic will try to rebuild their supporting cast by targeting a pair of vastly different free-agent frontcourt players.
> 
> After losing to the Lakers and their big front line in the NBA Finals, the Magic are expected to make offers next week in free agency to *both* veteran Rasheed Wallace of Detroit and young Brandon Bass of Dallas, according to two NBA sources.
> 
> Wallace, 34, is expected to be pursued by both the Magic and the Boston Celtics, who are competing with the Cleveland Cavaliers for the top spot in the Eastern Conference. Wallace has played 14 seasons in the NBA, earning a reputation as an often enigmatic, but unselfish player with championship experience.
> 
> Wallace still could remain in Detroit, but he has expressed a desire to finish his career with a legitimate contender in the East. He would help either Boston or Orlando counter Cleveland's addition of Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> Full Story


:gopray:


----------



## vinsanity77

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

if the magic get both players, I will definitely be watching a lot of Magic games next year and hopefully my man VC wins a ring (finally)


----------



## VeN

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*



vinsanity77 said:


> if the magic get both players, I will definitely be watching a lot of Magic games next year and hopefully my man VC wins a ring (finally)


ya really, he might as well go since the mavs are gonna suck again this year. with donnie nelson as GM we dont have a chance in hell of gettin better...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Adding Bass for the full MLE would make the Magic a more legitimate contender than if they brought back Turkoglu, IMO. I see him as a consistent 12/7 player next to Howard that could give them another option in the post.

Whether it's Powe, Bass or Rasheed, I think Orlando can add a quality big this summer with the mid-level.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

It's certainly not going to be Leon Powe..


I'd be content if we landed Rasheed, but i'd much rather us go after McDyess or Bass. Rasheed shoots too many 3's, and we already have Rashard Lewis making $118 Million for doing the same. McDyess is a better rebounder and can hit the 18 footer, and Bass is young and athletic with a ton of potential.


Orlando was #1 in defensive effeciency with Rashard Lewis playing PF, if we went to a more traditional lineup with a solid 4 playing along Dwight our defense would be significently better, we wouldn't get killed by good rebounding teams and we wouldn't give up so many easy buckets once Dwight goes for the shotblock because we'd have someone there to contest.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

if they get Sheed, ill instantly become a fan

Sheed AND Dwight? scary


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

I think Sheed is the best defensive big available. Imagine Dwight & Sheed anchoring the paint! 

With that said, I think McDyess is a better rebounder... He's probably a little more hungry to win. Bass would be a nice young prospect that could grow with the team long term, though. I think it's a win-win situation whoever we get. Sheed would be nice because of his shooting ability, but it's hard to be mad if we end up with Bass or Dyess...


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

I'd rather just get Bass, but Sheed is a good consolation prize. He just lacks discipline and on a team that likes to shoot 3's, he'll go jumper crazy. Bass likes to get to work down low, he's a great hustle player. If the Magic pull both off, Hedo instantly becomes an after thought. They need a backup point though, maybe Pargo?


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*



HB said:


> They need a backup point though, maybe Pargo?


Jason Williams lives in Orlando and frequents the RDV(Magic training facility). Maybe we coax him out of retirement for a year or two if we need to??


----------



## Prolific Scorer

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

I certainly would like to have Jason Williams as a backup PG. The only question is how much gas does he have left in the tank and what can he really bring to the table? He hasn't played in 2 years.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

You know, they say Hedo will be pursued hard by Portland, Toronto and Sacramento and it just occured to me that he will probably be making the same if not less with those teams than he would with the Magic. All 3 teams are in states or regions that their taxes are pretty bad. Florida has no state income tax. His agent isn't advising him well, the 4 year 36 million deal is a better bargain for him.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*



HB said:


> You know, they say Hedo will be pursued hard by Portland, Toronto and Sacramento and it just occured to me that he will probably be making the same if not less with those teams than he would with the Magic. All 3 teams are in states or regions that their taxes are pretty bad. Florida has no state income tax. His agent isn't advising him well, the 4 year 36 million deal is a better bargain for him.


I think he really wants that extra year tho. It's looking like that could end up being the deal breaker...


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

how are they able to do this?? looking at the hoopshype salary, magic are over 68 million next year in payroll which is already way over the cap.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Rich owner no pun intended.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

getting Bass or Wallace would be just perfect


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*



> Bass' agent, Tony Dutt, told the Sentinel on Wednesday he did speak with the Magic.
> 
> "Yes, I did speak to (Magic General Manager) Otis Smith and they did show interest in Brandon," Dutt said.
> 
> Bass, 24, a four-year veteran out of LSU who was a second round pick, has averaged 6.9 points and 3.9 rebounds.
> 
> He played the last two seasons with the Dallas Mavericks, and averaged 8.5 points and 4.5 rebounds in about 20 minutes per game.
> 
> Perhaps the Magic might have an edge over other suitors for Bass.
> 
> They took care of another Dutt client two summers ago, signing Rashard Lewis to a six-year, $118-million contract.
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...n-bass-can-rashards-agent-help-sign-him-.html


HB, you should be pretty happy. It's looks like we're on good terms with Bass right now, and your boy Pargo's kid brother Jeremy is gonna be on the summer league team . Hedo is still a wild card at this point.... Portland reportedly offered him a $50mil deal so, if true, that would have to be pretty hard for him to turn down.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Partially happy, Bass will be a good pick up, but Jeremy Pargo is nothing like his brother. If he somehow learns to shoot like Jannero, then yeah I am all for it. At this point he's just really quick, with questionable decision making skills. I think Hedo's gone, thats a lot of money to turn down.


----------



## Kidd

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Wow,

Dwight
Sheed
Shard
Carter
Nelson

That's positively beastly.

I'd love for VC to get a ring.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Looks like Bass is the more realistic option at this point. Boston and San Antonio seem to have the lead on getting Rasheed.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

I am afraid we won't get even Bass  maybe Gooden?


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

All of a sudden the Magic' chances dont look too good. Gortat gone, Hedo most likely gone and then all of these crazy trades. Damnit, if they dont get Sheed or Bass, thats terrible.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Gortat is not gone, buddy. It is sounding highly likely that Orlando will match DAL's offer right now. The only question is whether we will still go after another big FA like Bass or Dice on top of bringing back Gortat for soo much.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

I don't think Magic will match Mavs offer. Unfortunately, SVG can't play Gortat alongside Dwight, to pay so much money and play Marcin 12-14 minutes is not very wise. We need PF or C with nice jumper and post up game. Gortat is a good rebounder, defender and shot blocker, but his offensive arsenal is not rich enough to complimet Dwight.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

But Gortat is still young tho, and is a good future trade asset. I think it all depends on where we stand with other FA's like McDyess & Sheed. If we can get a commitment from one or both of them or maybe a commitment from Bass, then we will probably let Gortat walk. If we dont get any commitments soon tho, then I think we might have to match for Gortat...


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

^True, they cant go 0/0 in all their pursuits. I dont believe in false hopes, but the fact that Sheed hasn't outright signed with the Celtics gives me hope. Hopefully Otis pulls out all the stops next week when he comes to Orlando.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/orl-magic-gortat-to-mavs-070209,0,7804728.story



> *Magic contact Rasheed Wallace's agent; likely won't re-sign Gortat*
> 
> The Orlando Magic have contacted Rasheed Wallace's agent and likely will not match the Dallas Mavericks' pending offer sheet for Marcin Gortat and want perhaps one last chance at re-signing Hedo Turkoglu.
> 
> Magic General Manager Otis Smith told the Sentinel on Friday that he has been in contact with Wallace's agent, Bill Strickland.
> 
> *Smith disputed reports that Wallace was making a visit to Orlando, although he said "it was possible" a some point.*
> 
> Smith agreed that Wallace, a veteran 6 feet 11 power forward, would be a nice "fit"alongside center Dwight Howard, but "it just depends on what Rasheed wants to do."
> 
> Gortat, according to reports, has committed to sign the Mavs' offer sheet, with Howard's back-up apparently commanding a mid-level contract starting at $5.6 million.
> 
> Smith said he had yet to receive an offer sheet from the Mavs. But he reiterated his stance that the club --- which can match any offer for Gortat because he is a restricted free agent --- will not pay that steep price to keep him.
> 
> "Those numbers are a little rich for a back-up center, a guy playing behind my best player (Dwight Howard)," Smith said. "If it's 5 (million), it puts you in a situation (financially) that you don't recover from."


On Turkoglu:



> As far as Turkoglu is concerned, he is being given the full-court press by the Trail Blazers and visited Portland on Thursday. Reports say that the Blazers could offer Turk a five-year, $50-million contract. The Toronto Raptors are also said to be in play for Turkoglu, 30, a versatile small forward who played the past five seasons in Orlando.
> 
> Smith said the it would be "a long-shot to get something done" with Turkoglu, but added that he had spoken with Lon Babby, Turkoglu's agent, and they agreed to talk before Turkoglu accepted a contract proposal with any team.
> 
> "We had a conversation with Lon about where we would go when he comes back," Smith said. "We'll see if it makes more sense to us. We like Turk, there's no question about that. But we've said that it was a long-shot to get something done."
> 
> Smith said he had not extended offer sheets to any free agent as of yet. "We're having conversations with the people we want to have conversations with," he said.


Honestly, there are soo many mixed signals coming from the Orlando higher-ups that I dont know what to expect right now. One day it's 'we will pay Gortat', the next day is 'we wont pay more than 5mil. Otis Smith is the master of misdirection. Always acting nonchalant, and then pulling a rabbit out of a hat. I guess there's nothing to know until we actually make our move, cause Otis is always toying the beat writers down here. Telling them one thing and then doing another... :laugh:


----------



## ScottVdub

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

If the Magic get Sheed, that would put Lewis back at SF where I feel is his real position. Nelson, Carter, Lewis, Sheed, and Howard is a pretty damn nice starting 5. Rasheed and Dwight down low on the defensive end is sickening. Even better than Rasheed and Big Ben were.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

depends on Rasheed's health issues. if he recovers 100% and plays with focus and passion, we'll be unstoppable...


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*

Bass spotted at a local theatre last night. Nothing is official really, but with Sheed going to BOS it looks like he will be our guy.


----------



## VeN

*Re: Magic will pursue Rasheed & Bass*



Blue Magic said:


> Bass spotted at a local theatre last night. Nothing is official really, but with Sheed going to BOS it looks like he will be our guy.


you guys are more than likely to land him since we overpaid for kidd.. christ..


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/??*



> *Magic interested in Matt Barnes?*
> 
> Barnes' agent, Aaron Goodwin, told him that Dallas, Cleveland, Orlando and the Lakers (pre-Artest) were the first teams showing interest in him but nothing about the Suns. The silence probably has more to do with Jared Dudley's emergence and hopes of re-signing Hill than anything about Barnes.
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/57169


I like to see Matt Barnes on our radar. Love this guys game. We could really use him to replace Lee's defense either as a starter or off the bench. :gopray:


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

Bass update:



> “We’ve narrowed it down to about two or three teams,” said Bass’s agent Tony Dutt. “Orlando has shown a lot of interest, Detroit is another option, and Portland is up there as well. We’re expecting something to get done in the next couple days.”
> 
> While he wouldn’t pinpoint the exact amount his client is looking for, Dutt did say he doesn’t believe Bass will sign for a team’s full mid-level exception. “While I think he’s worth it, it doesn’t look like he’s going to get that kind of money. It’s a different market these days and guys are signing for a lot less.”
> 
> One factor holding up Bass from signing has been Antonio McDyess. “A lot of the teams are waiting to see what McDyess will do,” adds Dutt. “They’ve shown interest in him and want to wait for him to make a decision first.”
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60422/20090708/bass_narrows_list_to_magic_blazers_pistons/


We're in the final 3!


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

Got this from another board summerizing the latest on our FA outlook right now. Sounds good to me and it all makes sense, but remember this is all rumors and nothing has really been confirmed so take it for what it's worth. Sounds like Barnes is in the bag, and Bass is very close to a deal w/ us but is waiting to see if he can maybe leverage a bit more money. I like both of those guys, so hopefully everything works out. Only Otis knows the plans are for Gortat right now...



Nyce_1 said:


> Now, some watercooler talk:
> 
> - BASS: Otis and Dutt are playing poker with each other. Bass WANTS to play for Orlando and Otis wants him here, but we're trying to get him on the cheap. No team has offered Bass over $3.5M and an offer of $4M will have him signed yesterday. The only other teams that could get in the mix is Detroit. They're currently trying to move Afflalo($1M) to clear more cap to outbid our offer (supposedly $3.5M). (I think Otis is an idiot for this and should just sign the guy for $4M) Otis is also trying to use the Gortat situation to gain leverage with Dallas in hopes they do not outbid our offer for Bass. We'll see how much longer this plays out. One thing for sure though, Bass wants to be here.
> 
> - GORTAT: No one knows what Otis going to do here. Otis always intended to match any offer for Gortat, but NEVER expected him to get the full MLE. This situation is truly in the air. One scenario that may happen is we match Gortat, then trade him to another team in need of a true C (possibly Houston because they went after Marcin, have no C with Yao's surgury, and have many assets we can get back in exchange (possibly Battier or Scola)). Gortat's agent informed Gortat of this scenario and he seemed OK with it. Again, totally up in the air of what might happen with Marcin.
> 
> - NATE ROBINSON: Nate wants to come to Orlando, but we aren't interested, lol.
> 
> - BARNES: Otis has spoken with Aaron Goodwin and there is a lot of mutual feelings on Barnes playing in Orlando; just like with Bass. However, Otis' priority is to get a big first, then sign Barnes with whatever is left of the MLE (that's why he's playing hard with Bass) and Barne's camp understands this. Barnes just has to stay low-key and we'll handle him when we get our big. Barnes' agent said there's "...close to 100% Barnes is coming to Orlando."
> 
> - VET BIGS: Otis is interested in getting Theo Ratliff for the minimum.
> 
> Tis all I've heard. As always, take it for what its worth. If you believe it, cool. If you don't, cool. One thing for sure, don't kill the messenger.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

interesting when Otis is going to use the trade exception (around 7 million)


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

My guess is that Orlando would use their trade exception to acquire Bass from Dallas, while letting Gortat go.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

I think we should save our TE till the trade deadline. We will have a better idea of what the team will need to improve and there will surely be several teams by then looking to aggressively shed salary for the big summer '10.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

I'll say this about Otis, this guy is one cool customer. He doesnt seem phased by everything happening around him.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

Bass just signed with the Magic. Now if they could get Rasho and maybe Barnes. I'd say this team is good to go. Russell Robinson and Hendrix will round out the team.

He's not getting the full MLE though, but a sizeable chunk.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Bass/Gortat/Barnes/McDyess*

^I like that team.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

3QC says its Ratliff and Barnes they are going after. Ratliff, Rasho, Foyle I dont really see the difference they are all done for.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

I just hope we'll start Bass and move Lewis to SF.


----------



## Omega

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

i want barnes!!! think we have a shot?


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

^They said Otis told him they'd focus their attention on him once they signed a big. He should come over

PG
Pietrus
Barnes
RA/Bass
Bass/Useless scrub 

Thats not a bad second unit. Use the TE later on in the season to grab a Jarrett Jack or decent pg and this team isnt looking bad at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

Rasho still has something left in the tank. He's still a solid backup and would certainly be able to help out Orlando.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*



> Unwilling to let an asset go for nothing and sensing an opportunity to return to the NBA Finals, the Orlando Magic announced Monday that they have matched the Dallas Mavericks' five-year, $34 million offer sheet to backup center Marcin Gortat.
> 
> "In a league that doesn't have very many centers, to have a starting center and a backup center -- to hold that position down -- is good," said Magic General Manager Otis Smith. "We have five years invested with him, and we do believe in protecting that asset. So, bigger than anything else is what he brings to our team."
> 
> Gortat averaged 3.8 points and 4.5 rebounds per game last season as Dwight Howard's backup.
> 
> The 25-year-old from Poland made his biggest impact in Game 6 of the Magic's first-round playoff series against the Philadelphia 76ers. With Howard serving a one-game suspension, Gortat entered the starting lineup and scored 11 points and added 15 rebounds as the Magic defeated the 76ers in Philadelphia and closed out the series.


Link

This is an excellent move in my opinion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

PG: Jameer Nelson...Anthony Johnson
SG: Vince Carter...Mickael Pietrus...J.J. Redick
SF: Rashard Lewis...Matt Barnes
PF: Brandon Bass...Ryan Anderson
C: Dwight Howard...Marcin Gortat

Now that might be better than what they had last year, but getting Barnes is key for that bench. It would also help if they could trade Redick for a backup PG.


----------



## Tyreke

*Re: Magic FA targets: Gortat/Barnes/Ratliff/Rasho | Bass-SIGNED*

NBA.com:



> Marcin Gortat was looking forward to playing for the Mavericks, according to his agent.
> 
> The Magic surprised and disappointed Gortat when they matched the five-year, $34 million offer sheet he signed with Dallas.
> 
> Agent Guy Zucker said the center "was definitely very disappointed" on Monday when Orlando matched the offer.
> 
> Gortat will remain Dwight Howard's backup with the Magic, while he was expected to see a spike in playing time with the Mavericks.
> 
> "It was definitely about the opportunity to find out how good he can really be," Zucker said. "We had requested that Orlando not match the offer. We stated the fact that he sincerely wanted the chance to carve his own path, be his own man, so to speak, which is not going to be realistically possible in Orlando."


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

http://howardthedunk.com/2009/07/15/magic-close-with-matt-barnes-whats-next/



> Matt Barnes has been widely discussed among Magic and Cavaliers fans over the last week or so. Many thought he may be Cleveland bound, but according to Cleveland beat writer Brian Windhorst, through his twitter, this is not true.
> 
> Now in Vegas for summer league. Tho there has been contact, Cavs are not talking contract with M. Barnes right now. A. Parker signed today.
> 
> Steve Kyler of Hoopsworld.com, believes that the Magic have already offered Matt Barnes a contract.
> 
> They (Orlando) have been after Matt Barnes… I think he’s gotten an offer from Otis, not sure they are ready to accept it… Aaron Goodwin met with Otis in Orlando last week so of the two Barnes seems to be the guy the Magic want.
> 
> The Magic hopefully will sign Barnes in the next few days. This would be great news for the Magic. Barnes is a very solid player. He could potentially start at SF, allowing Rashard Lewis to stay at PF if the Magic do indeed want to use Brandon Bass off of the bench. He would also be a good spark off of the bench with his excellent defense and 3-point shooting. Barnes played in 77 games for the Suns last year and averaged 10.2 PPG, 5.5 RPG, and 2.8 APG in 27 MPG for Phoenix. He’s just 29 years old and his decent size at 6-7 and 226 lbs. Not only would he help the Magic, but it would prevent him from going to Cleveland. This would, at the very least, match the Cavs signing of Anthony Parker. Barnes would be an excellent fit with Cleveland as well so he could be a guy that pushes one of the teams over the other.
> 
> Otis Smith has said that the next priority on the Magic’s list is a PG. Whether they are going to sign one of the guards from their summer league team or find one on the market is unknown. One name that has floated around in the Magic rumor mill is Knicks PG Nate Robinson. Robinson is reportedly weighing an offer Olympiakos, a team based out of Athens, Greece that has former NBA player Josh Childress on their roster. Alan Hahn of News Day is reporting that Robinson may accept the deal.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Supposedly Barnes is thinking of going to ATL/CLE. Better start calling Von Wafer's agent.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Earl Watson was just waived by OKC.... Magic should look into him if we can get him for the min.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Apparently we have offered CJ Watson a deal.



> The Orlando Magic are close to signing free agent point guard C.J. Watson, giving them an alternative to veteran Anthony Johnson as a backup to often-injured Jameer Nelson.
> 
> Watson, 6-2, 180 pounds, played the last two years at Golden State after spending one year in Greece and another year in the NBA Development League.
> 
> According to NBA sources, Watson could be signed as early as this weekend. Watson last season averaged 9.5 points and 2.7 assists, mostly as a backup for the Warriors. Golden State would have seven days to match any offer, since Watson is a restricted free agent.


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

They went after another Watson...CJ Watson that is.

He's alright. Another young guy added to the mix. I noticed he averaged 45% from the field and 40% from the perimeter last season. Not bad at all.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Lol Yeah, CJ should be a good pickup. Similar size to Alston, but shoots a much better % from 3, is cheaper, and is 5yrs younger. I wonder if GSW will match, considering they've got soo many other gaurds on the roster(Curry, Ellis, Claxton, Acie Law).....


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

add Morrow and Belinelli to the list too. I think its safe to say they probably wont match.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*



HB said:


> add Morrow and Belinelli to the list too. I think its safe to say they probably wont match.


Don't forget Azubuike!

They're going to go into next season happy to have Ellis, Azubuike, Jackson, Randolph and Biedrins starting and Curry, Morrow, Maggette, Wright and Turiaf off the bench. When you consider that guards Law, Claxton and Belinelli will be out of the rotation, there's just no way they bring Watson back.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

I think a s&t of some sort may be brewing for us to land CJ, especially since it is now Monday and nothing official has being reported by the media about CJ signing an offer sheet. I dont think an offer sheet was ever officially given because GS probable said they might match it... 

Other ways we could make this work would be using the remaining TPE from the Dooling trade(around $2 mil) to acquire Watson(which expires July 22), and either using part of the Turk TPE for a contract they dont want like Azubuike, or trading an expiring player like J.J. for him...some kind of combination of those assetts...an 'insider' on the Warriors board at RealGm is posting this and he seems to have some decent credibility, as well as some Orlando 'insiders' hearing similar things. It's all i've been hearing right now tho, nothing is official.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

We got Barnes. 

We are definitely better than last year now, no question about it. Haters better fall back.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Update on CJ Watson: Link



> Warriors third-year point guard C.J. Watson is close to signing an offer sheet with the Orlando Magic, according to a source close to negotiations.
> 
> Representatives for Watson — who already has turned down a one-year, $2.3 million offer from the Philadelphia 76ers — spent Monday trying to hammer out a deal with the Magic. Watson is hoping for a three-year deal.


----------



## Fray

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

The magic are doing a good job improving the bench right now. Keep up the good work Otis!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*



> PG: Jameer Nelson...C.J. Watson...Anthony Johnson
> SG: Vince Carter...Mickael Pietrus...J.J. Redick
> SF: Rashard Lewis...Matt Barnes
> PF: Brandon Bass...Ryan Anderson
> C: Dwight Howard...Marcin Gortat


Yes, the Magic are now better than they were last season, IMO.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Jason Williams anyone?



> *Jason Williams may be set to make a comeback from a one-year retirement after the Clippers formally waived their exclusive rights to negotiate with him on Thursday.*
> 
> Once Williams clears waivers in seven days, he'll become a free agent and free to sign with any team. While it's doubtful that Williams will have any fantasy value, he will be worth keeping an eye on once he signs with a team.


He lives in Orlando and trains at RDV sometimes... With the Watson situation seemingly falling through, it seems like Orlando would be the only team that makes sense for him to unretire.... He wont have to move anywhere and he wont have the stress on his body of being a starter.... He has the experience and the skillset to fit in with the team and he would be a good spark off the bench to lead the 2nd unit. He was runner up to VC in the '98 rookie of the year race. It would be amazing to see them teaming up now.


----------



## Stan Van Gundy

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*



Blue Magic said:


> Jason Williams anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> He lives in Orlando and trains at RDV sometimes... With the Watson situation seemingly falling through, it seems like Orlando would be the only team that makes sense for him to unretire.... He wont have to move anywhere and he wont have the stress on his body of being a starter.... He has the experience and the skillset to fit in with the team and he would be a good spark off the bench to lead the 2nd unit. He was runner up to VC in the '98 rookie of the year race. It would be amazing to see them teaming up now.


What about Jamaal Tinsley? How much money is he going to be wanting? If we could get him on the cheap im all for it. Tinsley or Williams, if they can be had for less and at worse if things fall through their 3rd string PG. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

I wouldnt mind Tinsley either.... I dont know much about his game though or how he would fit. I know he's a good passer, but thats about all I know... If either of these guys would take a min. contract, I guess i wouldnt be mad with either of them(although I kinda prefer Jason). Arroyo is also apparently still our property, so maybe we may bring him back over... idk... :whoknows: Hard to go wrong with any of these guys as a backup tho, to be honest...


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

The Magic can only sign players to min. contracts. I am thinking they should take a look at Marcus Williams.


----------



## Seanzie

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*



Blue Magic said:


> I wouldnt mind Tinsley either.... I dont know much about his game though or how he would fit. I know he's a good passer, but thats about all I know... If either of these guys would take a min. contract, I guess i wouldnt be mad with either of them(although I kinda prefer Jason). Arroyo is also apparently still our property, so maybe we may bring him back over... idk... :whoknows: Hard to go wrong with any of these guys as a backup tho, to be honest...


Yeah, I feel pretty much the same way, although I'm not sure I'd really want to have Tinsley. Good player, but something's wrong when your team refuses to play you, in addition to having quite the history of problems on and off the court.

Jason Williams, Carlos Arroyo, and CJ Watson would all be good options. Marcus Williams would be okay, but he'd be a third PG behind AJ, and we'd have to cross our fingers and hope that he actually developed into a NBA caliber player.


----------



## Babir

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzp9hMM030g

Yes, I also think Tinsley would help. First he will be cheap, second he will try to improve his image...
He is a good post up point guard, great passer and he shoots well, some people question his jumper but I remember couple of his games when he was making 3-4 3s...


----------



## HB

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

Damn they offered the Dubs a 2011 mid 1st, Redick and cash considerations. Thats a whole lot for Meer's backup.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*



HB said:


> Damn they offered the Dubs a 2011 mid 1st, Redick and cash considerations. Thats a whole lot for Meer's backup.


And Warriors declined an Orlando offer:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/61196/20090818/warriors_reject_orlandos_offer_for_watson/


----------



## Blue

*Re: Magic FA targets: Barnes/Wafer/CJ Watson | Bass/Gortat-SIGNED*

J-Dub on deck



> General manager Otis Smith confirmed Tuesday that veteran point guard Jason Williams, the former University of Florida player who's now living in Orlando, worked out for the team this morning and is a candidate for a spot on the Magic roster.
> 
> "He looked OK," Smith said, "especially for a guy who's sat out a year. ... He's a possibility."
> 
> 
> Williams, 33, supposedly retired before last season, but has let it be known he wants to play again. Signing with Orlando makes sense, not only because of proximity to his home in Isleworth but because Williams once played for Magic coach Stan Van Gundy in Miami. In fact, Williams was the point guard when the Heat won the NBA title in 2006.


http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...nt-guard-jason-williams-is-a-possibility.html

(Sucks that we will lose out on Watson, but oh well... End of the day, he was only gonna be a backup so not it's not a huge hit... A guy like JWill or Bobby Jackson should be suffice, barring any major injuries)


----------



## HB

*Marcin has been playing well*, which should bode well for the Magic this upcoming season.



> Maybe Marcin Gortat is more than just a defensive & rebounding presence. Looks like Marcin can show D-Howard a few things about post footwork. Marcin put on a clinic. That's right, Gortat put on an offensive clinic.
> 
> Marcin did most of his work on the left block, usually choosing to turn right shoulder. He had two quick baseline spin moves for reverse lay-ins, two turnaround jumpers, and a nice up/under step-thru into a scoop shot. Marcin even hit a 12-foot jumper coming up thru the lane off a baseline screen.
> 
> Wait, we're not done yet. Maybe Marcin's most impressive move came when he faced up from just below the right elbow and proceeded to drive into a spin move that he finished off with a lefty hook. Maybe this game was a one-off, but maybe Stan [Van Gundy] needs to add some Gortat plays to his Magic playbook.


----------

